# FTP - non-command line interface



## clydensai (Aug 3, 2009)

Being new to the linux/freebsd I have been working through some items and need some help with an FTP question.  I am not sure how to go about getting my machine setup where I can browse it ftp.  I have ftp access setup but I would like someone to be able to just access it visually.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## anomie (Aug 3, 2009)

Assuming you have ftpd set up to allow anonymous read access on your FreeBSD host, how about having your clients just use e.g. firefox?


----------



## clydensai (Aug 3, 2009)

I do not have an anonymous user setup for it.  I was hoping to get a login window and some sort of control.  I will only be using my IP address as I do not have a domain name linked to it.


----------



## anomie (Aug 3, 2009)

May I ask what sort of files/content you intend to serve? IMO, as a clear text protocol, ftp has outlived its usefulness -- except as a way to serve non-sensitive content to anonymous users.


----------



## clydensai (Aug 3, 2009)

I am open to suggestions, the files could range from a quick picture to a movie clip maybe.  I am working with someone remotely and have updated images or movies I would like them to be able to view and store them all for reference.  They could also easily take and put items on the bsd machine.  I need the easiest method for them to do this, drag and drop type functionality with something as simple as a link to click and a username and password to access it.  That is why I was going the ftp route I was thinking for their end that would be very easy to manage.


----------



## anomie (Aug 3, 2009)

You could use ssh for this purpose (which by default has the sftp subsystem enabled). If you don't want to provide shell access, install the shells/scponly port, and make that his shell. 

If the client is using Windows, I believe WinSCP has sftp capability.


----------



## MG (Aug 3, 2009)

If they have windows XP machines they can do "Add network location" from the "Network Locations" screen and add your ftp server.
That way you only need to follow the Handbook's ftp server configuration (chapter 29.8).
On FreeBSD/Linux I'd say install Gftp or Filezilla ftp-client which can be preconfigured to connect and view everything at once.
From console you can use mc or lynx --browse to get a filemanager-like ftp-client.


----------



## roddierod (Aug 3, 2009)

You could allow access to you machine via ssh. Then you could  connect via sFTP using something like filezilla or any graphical ftp client.


----------



## aragon (Aug 3, 2009)

On FreeBSD you can run this:


```
/usr/libexec/ftpd -D
```

That'll start the builtin ftpd which you can log into using a system user account.  Works great for sharing files over the LAN, but I don't recommend leaving it wide open to the internet.


----------



## clydensai (Aug 3, 2009)

I do have ssh connectivity enabled.  That is how i usually work on it via ssh tunnel and then vncviewer.  But i cannot seem to use IE to get that ftp access.  I feel like its something dumb im missing.


----------



## MG (Aug 4, 2009)

clydensai said:
			
		

> I do have ssh connectivity enabled.  That is how i usually work on it via ssh tunnel and then vncviewer.  But i cannot seem to use IE to get that ftp access.  I feel like its something dumb im missing.



In IE, going to ftp://user@server will view the directories as html pages. You can only download the files there, but no copy/paste. (Maybe it's different in IE 8 but I never got that far)

To browse an ftp server with Windows Explorer, add it to your network locations.

Or install apache with a program like php-myadmin on your BSD server and use its webbased filemanager


----------



## clydensai (Aug 4, 2009)

MG that was the answer ....!!! Thank you that was what i was trying to get done.


----------



## MG (Aug 4, 2009)

Beware of IE's password management. If you're using different usernames to login it may get very annoying.


----------

